# Broadway Plantation E-bay reseller



## AROMANO (Jan 20, 2006)

I was taking a look at some e-bay resales. I saw someone ( I will not name ) selling Broadway Plantation. He/She is advertising that staroptions (37,000) will go along with the sale. I told them they were misrepresenting the sale.  They stated that they have not had a problem in the past??? Isn't Broadway plantation a non mandatory resort? Staroptions will not go with any resale right? If I am missing something please let me know. Thanks

Anthony


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2006)

You are correct - the staroptions won't transfer with the resale.


----------

